# 2 kittens, same size...different age?



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope this is the right area to post this if not please move to appropriate section. 

Firstly. I have two kittens, both are the same size and are supposedly different ages. Can you please help me decipher rough ages? Here are boths stories. 

Eden- I got her from some lady, I suspect she was on drugs or something. She told me she was 16 weeks old (this was June 11th when I brought her home). That she bottle her from 2 weeks old. I picked her because she followed me around non stop weaving in between my legs as I walked. I brought her to the vet that evening. I had 3 vets give me 3 different answers. I got her June 11th. That night I brought her to the vet and this vet said 12 weeks. I had the other vet look at her he said 6 weeks. So whatever, I book her spay for August 7th. She gets spayed and at this point I thought okay shes 5-6 months old but on her spay certificate it says 4 months. According to the owners she would be 7 months old right now. I think shes 5-6. Heres a picture of her when I first got her. 






Now, Heres the next kitten

Nyx- We got her when a family couldnt find homes for the kittens. We were told she was 12 weeks the vet said 12-14 weeks (we brought her to the vet that night). Was a different clinic then where we brought Eden to. We got Nyx September 13th. Looking at both of them, they are the same size. Eden weighs 5.4lbs and Nyx weighs 5.1lbs. I weighed them yesterday. Heres a couple pics when we first brought Nyx home





Now here it both kittens side by side and a tooth shot of both. 





Nyx has all her baby teeth lost except one back molar (I think) 


Eden has lost all except her two top fang teeth. One has an adult coming in and the other does not. Neither are wiggly at all. 


I am starting to wonder if Eden was way to young to come home with me? Please, how old do you think they each are now? Nyx previous owners were very kind I dont think they would lie to me to get her a home. Eden was 4lbs when I got her spayed. Nyx isnt spayed


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Eden definitely does not look 16 weeks in the first 2 photos. She looks more like 5 or 6 weeks to me, but it's hard to tell in a photo They usually start losing their baby teeth at 3 months and finish between 6 and 9. So, it's tough to say, but I'd guess about 5 months. 

Nyx looks older to me for some reason. Maybe 6 months? But if the vet said she was 12 - 14 weeks just 3 weeks ago, that would put her at roughly 4 months. She looks older than that to me. And if all of her teeth are gone, that would usually put her at at least 6 months (every cat is different, and that's just an average)...


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

7 months looks right.. I would guess the gray one was about 3 months in that first photo and the other about 4 1/2... Not an expert here just guessing...they are both adorable) I like their names especially Eden))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Eden JUST started to lose her teeth about 2 weeks ago. Literally. Nyx as well. The vet said at most, Nyx was 14 weeks old. She weighed 3 or 4lbs when I had her in for shots. I wonder if Eden was in fact bottle fed at 2-3 weeks of age and was not getting the proper nutrients she needed so her growth was stunted and development as well? She just hit a growth spurt, when I first got Nyx, Eden was smaller then her. Nyx has not had a heat cycle yet and she better not either....Nyx is also long haired I believe. Her front half is shorter and her back half is longer as is her tail


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is another picture of Eden the day I got her


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

If she wasn't getting proper nutrition, it could definitely affect her growth (especially at that age!). I've had kittens in the same litter that were one pound lighter/heavier than others at 3 months. So weight isn't always the best measure of age. Eden could have also been the runt of the litter and is just getting caught up.  

It's weird that they just started losing their teeth though. Normally that starts at around 3 months, so Eden is pretty far behind. But that would fit with the 14 week estimate the vet gave Nyx. 

They're both adorable!!

Is that a Kong kicker she's playing with? My kitties LOVE those!

Also - were Eden's eyes blue and have they changed color? That usuallly happens around 3 months as well and is usually a pretty good indicator of age.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, its a kong toy, it crinkles they love it!. Edens eyes are now yellow/green. Not sure when they changed though. Her two front fang teeth arent even loose should I worry about that? She doesnt even have an adult tooth coming out yet on the one. Actually, Edens eyes I dont think were ever blue

ETA- Looking back at pics, Edens eyes were never blue


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

It can take up to 9 months for all of their adult teeth to come in, so I wouldn't worry just yet. Kittens can have "retained" teeth, and it normally is the canines (fangs), in which case you would want to get them removed because they could cause other issues (but I'd still give it a bit of time). Here's an article on it:

Retained Baby Teeth - My puppy has two sets of "fangs" on top - Dealing with Retained Baby Teeth


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Shes already been spayed though, so removing them would cost a pretty penny  How much longer should I wait? I checked again they are a *bit* loose when I use my nail to wiggle them they move every so slightly


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

We have 2-7 month old sisters (born 02/21/13) and they are about a pound different in [email protected] 6 pounds and @ 7 pounds. The one has consistently weighed in over 1/2-1 pound heavier since we got them at @ 11 weeks. You have some cute kittens with cute names...whatever the age


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've seen size and milestones fluctuate a LOT, even within the same litter with good care. And poor nutrition can seriously stunt a kitten and delay their later growth and development, even if they are otherwise healthy. It's completely possible that Eden is a few months older but has been delayed or stunted, or is just plain smaller in general than Nyx. 

I know zero about teeth, so I'll stay away from that.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> but I'd guess about 5 months.
> 
> ...


for Eden, I agree, around 5-6 months - this is when they lose their eye teeth in my experience.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

squeekers said:


> Shes already been spayed though, so removing them would cost a pretty penny  How much longer should I wait? I checked again they are a *bit* loose when I use my nail to wiggle them they move every so slightly


I wouldn't worry just yet. If they are slightly loose, they may still fall out. I'd ask the vet about it when you take Nyx in and see what they say.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I can ask the vet but she will not look at her unless I pay an exam fee. The vet examining and vaccinating Nyx next week charges 1 exam fee per animal even if its the same appointment. Only my regular vet does not and theres some bull poo going on there now so I am avoiding them for now.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, if they are looking at two cats it seems fair to me that they get PAID for 2 cats.... I do think they should offer a discount though.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

squeekers said:


> I can ask the vet but she will not look at her unless I pay an exam fee. The vet examining and vaccinating Nyx next week charges 1 exam fee per animal even if its the same appointment. Only my regular vet does not and theres some bull poo going on there now so I am avoiding them for now.


Then I'd probably just wait a while to see if they fall out (hopefully they will if they are loose). If they don't by the time all of her other adult teeth come in, I'd take her in.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

MowMow said:


> Well, if they are looking at two cats it seems fair to me that they get PAID for 2 cats.... I do think they should offer a discount though.


I am paying for the time slot. At my regular vet, I can bring in up to 3 pets to be examined with 1 exam fee. $59 will get me 3 cats looked at by my regular vet plus my 10% discount for multi pets. At this other clinic its $180 plus 10% multi pet to have 3 cats looked at  Do I think they should get paid for examining 2 cats? Sure, but I am not asking for an exam on Eden I am asking an opinion on her teeth. It will take 2 seconds to look at her teeth and say worry or dont worry. Even if I was paying for an exam, each exam takes 5 minutes, I am paying for a 15 minute time slot. I have no issues paying for 2 cats, but would be better if I got one examined the second is half price as is any other after. 

I have no objections to paying, it is when they nickel and dime. Then they wonder why many do not bring cats in for yearly exams. I dont bring mine in yearly unless theres an issue. The only ones that go in are my dogs yearly and thats to get their Revolution my regular vet does not require cats to be examined prior to receiving that


----------



## queen34 (Aug 30, 2013)

I was trying to view the images of your kitties teeth but could not see them. It said you took them down. Could you repost.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm curious about vet charges too. When I first brought my 2 kittens in, they shared the same exam room (maybe 1/2 hour), so no extra clean up necessary and I'm guessing it went quicker than if there had been 2 separate exams, so I was surprised that there were no discounts for a second pet. However, some time later, one of the kittens was sick and we were probably in the exam room 2-3 hours while they took x-rays/gave her fluids/explained procedures etc to us. The appointment is $49/each for a routine visit, but for an "emergency" same day visit like this one...during office hours, but need to get in fast, it is $59. Then, I started thinking that maybe they even out the costs a bit this way. Does that make sense? I'm glad it wasn't a timed thing where they charged $49 for every 1/2 hour we were in the exam room...that would have been around $200 plus all the costs of x-rays/fluids/tests etc. It did give me a bit of a new perspective. Maybe someone who works at a vet has some perspective on this and can pass info along.


----------

